# FS: 0.1.0 R. imitator varadero



## yours (Nov 11, 2007)

I separated an extra female 'third wheel' from my R. imitator varaderos, and would like to put her up for sale. I'm also sticking exclusively to local only which is why I'm posting here.

Species: Ranitomeya imitator varadero
Origin: Understory
Sex: 0.1.0 (95% sure)
Quantity: 1
Age: 2 years old
Price: $100.00
Payment: Cash, PayPal
Shipping: Prefer local only pickup/meet up

I can get a picture for interested parties and bachelor males!


----------



## yours (Nov 11, 2007)

Got some pictures -- albeit iPhone because I misplaced my camera battery -- but they shall serve their purpose, at least for the pattern.

Also, should you rather email me than private message, my email is '[email protected]'

Thanks!

=======================================================


----------



## Blocker Institute (Apr 19, 2010)

PM sent about female Veradero


----------



## yours (Nov 11, 2007)

I sent you a response via pm and email


----------



## yours (Nov 11, 2007)

She is pending...


----------



## yours (Nov 11, 2007)

She has been sold. Thanks.


----------

